# Stoupa, Kardimylli, Ag Nik



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi
Does anyone have experience of living here. What do you think of it as a place to live permanently. I have been a few times and planning on renting a place there next year. Especially interested to hear from anyone who has been brave enough to have a house built..how did it go? What are the winters like there. Thanks.


----------

